# Dehydrating herbs in a greenhouse?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? Did you have success? I was thinking of making some shelving units in mine and keep the top part of the door open for ventilation. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, with a little ventilation and without a constant water supply a greenhouse gets crazy dry in most places. Depending on what you want to dry it might be a little hot and some things you might want to protect from the sun but they will certainly dry. Enough airflow is very important, especially with hard to dry things.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mainly I was thinking basil, dill, etc. then I thought why not garlic and onions. Not actually dehydrating them just curing them for storage.



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Been there and done that ... It didn't work as planned. (for me)

I went back to using the kitchen pantry. (sorry)


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a couple of these for drying in the greenhouse, they work great. http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Layer-Tie...1841266?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item259282e2f2


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Andi, why didn't it work? To hot? Took to long?

Thanks for the ebay info. I read where you should keep them in the dark as they dry in your greenhouse?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Andi, why didn't it work? To hot? Took to long?


The humidity levels in my greenhouse were an issue.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it would depend a lot on location. Cowboy said the greenhouse can get dry in places, but that has not been my experience. But I also live in a very humid river valley belt, and his environment is undoubtedly different than mine. 

Maybe you could try something on a small scale first and see if it would work, before making any shelving? You may have enough ventilation to counter balance any humidity - or if you don't, you haven't lost much if you do a small scale experiment.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

So would I want humidity or not? I do have some basil hanging in there now to try it out. Been hanging for 3 days now. Wilted looking but that's it.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A few tips ...

Hang similar size bunches ... (about 6 ~ 8 stems together)

Hang them upside down...

A warm dark place (A paper bag will work) with good air ventilation...

About 5 good days  to dry with temps in the mid 80s ...

The higher the humidity, the longer it takes for me to dry herbs.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I probably could have been a bit more clear in my post, by "without a constant water supply" I was referring to a greenhouse not full of actively growing plants. In our area (and many others) a greenhouse with some ventilation and without water being added will get very dry (really it is just a big solar dehydrator) If moisture is being added, either by rain water seepage in the soil of a small dirt floor greenhouse or by watering, then humidity levels can vary wildly depending on plant density, variety, exterior humidity, and ventilation levels.

As far north as we are, the biggest function of greenhouses is for transplants so we often have had empty greenhouses in the heat of summer and the fall. I realize (now) that in many places an empty greenhouse would be rare.

Like mentioned you want low humidity and good ventilation for drying and (usually) not direct sunlight. If it takes too long to dry (high humidity) then mold, fermentation and all forms of spoilage become a concern.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks cowboy. Now I understand, lol. My basil that I had in there turned black and was still soft. So into the garbage it went. Guess my greenhouse will set empty in the summer.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Guess my greenhouse will set empty in the summer.


I have a few plants that love the heat. My aloe, white sage, hens an chicks (plant ) along with my Tommie toe tomato, and onions. I will also be starting my cold weather tomatoes in the next few days ... they will also stay in the greenhouse. Keep in mind I use a filtered light in the summer. (camo netting from the Army/Navy store tossed over the top )


----------

